# Oink



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 2, 2010)

I know it's early, but take a look if you like. George and Val have been working on it.
www.oinktoberfest.com

Pigs


----------



## bbquzz (Apr 2, 2010)

Looks close enough to me that I should put it on the calendar, not to cook, but enjoy. I'll keep checking, thanks for posting.


----------

